# كورس Certified Welding Inspector معتمد من الجمعية الامريكية للحام AWS



## kemoledo (18 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كورس Certified Welding Inspector معتمد من الجمعية الامريكية للحام AWS هتلاقوا في ال link ده الكتاب وال presentation

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9zohh1oewnvv7u/rqt-j0M-g1

أتمنى من الله انه يفيدكم وأرجو منكم متابعة الصفحة لانها بدأت في تنزيل standards من امبارح 

https://www.facebook.com/AUElearn​


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lekozeko (26 فبراير 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

